# bear grizzly or martin hunter



## birddog1 (Dec 20, 2010)

I was thinking of buying a recurve bow.Which one is the best bow for the money? Is there another bow in this price range that is better? Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Dennis (Dec 20, 2010)

I like the hunter the best but you should be able to find a used custom bow that you will like even better.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Dec 20, 2010)

Keep in mind the grizzly is a 56" or 58" bow, depending on the year of manufacture, whereas the hunter is a 62" bow. Grizzly grip is the smaller of the two. In equal weights, hunter will normally be faster.


----------



## Apex Predator (Dec 21, 2010)

No comparison, Hunter for sure.


----------



## Night Wing (Dec 21, 2010)

If it were me, I'd choose the longer Hunter.


----------



## Jake Allen (Dec 21, 2010)

I think the Hunter is a better bow.

If you are talking the price range of a new hunter, ($500.00 or so),
there are alot of really good used bows for way less coin.
I.E., I have  Hunter bought used from another site: $100.00 shipped.

If you like shooting a barebow close to as much as most folks on this site do, you will likely go thru several bows as your 
shooting style develops. A good idea might be to start with a used, 
(in good shape), bow and see how it goes and leave yourself
and option to trade for a another style.

If you can make it to the NGT shoot on Jan 2, (in Gainsville),
I am sure there will be quite a few bows to look at, hold and such.
I can bring a Grizzly, or a Hunter for you to shoot a few times.


----------



## hogdgz (Dec 21, 2010)

Hunter for shure, the grizzly is a good bow but being shorter will not be as smooth, my grizzly stacks on me a lil bit.

I second what Jeff said, buy a good used bow to get started and upgrade later to a good custom bow.


----------



## robert carter (Dec 21, 2010)

If you look around you could probably buy both used for the price of a new one.RC


----------



## Jake Allen (Dec 21, 2010)

Here is a pretty new looking Hunter, 45#'s, for
$250.00. The seller seems to be real motivated, and
might take less.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1373505


----------



## Etter2 (Dec 21, 2010)

Just bought a monterey (which is the same frame as the hunter) and it's a much faster, quieter, and smoother bow than my old grizzly.


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Dec 22, 2010)

I think the Martin Hunter is the better bow for the money.   Martin Hunter is a really fine bow new or used.


----------



## Rev.432 (Dec 22, 2010)

Bear Kodiak is the Bow!


----------

